# TTOC/Help For Heroes



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

During September 2014, the TTOC announced a limited edition souvenir T-shirt for the Audi Driver International event, with 50% of the profits going to Help for Heroes.

There was a great response from club members who were keen to show their support for this worthy charity. We sold 21 T-shirts and can now confirm that the total profit is £180, with the result that £90 would be paid to Help for Heroes. However, in light of the centenary commemorations, it seems appropriate to increase our donation to £100, which will be made later today.

We would like to thank everyone who showed support for this by purchasing one of the T-shirts.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Great idea to support charity with the sale of the Tee Shirts 

Well done to all those who brought one


----------

